# Sorry Rick, had to steal your design.  Ultimate blank cutting sled!



## Carl Fisher (Nov 17, 2012)

Rick posted pictures of his the other day and I really hope he doesn't mind that I copied it.

There are so many ways to use this thing.  These are just a few ideas.  The addition of another hold down with various degree templates and such are next on the list along with round blank cradles.


----------



## ALA (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nicely done to each of you!


----------



## rherrell (Nov 18, 2012)

WOW, great job! You're gonna love it!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## butcherjb (Nov 20, 2012)

would it be possible to have demensions and parts inventory to make this sled?


----------



## kronewi (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd love if one of you could post plans in the Library for this. It think it could benefit a lot of penturner's!!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 20, 2012)

I suppose I could put something together.  I got permission from the original creator to put some sort of plans together but unless I can get it done tomorrow, it probably won't be until after Sunday as I'll be up in the mountains off the grid so to speak for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Leviblue (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm so glad you found the sled I lost :biggrin:

Nice job.  It looks great. Have you had a chance to put it to actual use?


----------



## Mike D (Nov 20, 2012)

Great design and execution for both of you guys. Yes plans in the library would be great and appreciated.


----------



## markgum (Nov 20, 2012)

sweet. I'm working on mine also. just picked up the track bars tonight,:wink:
 one of the plans I've been reviewing says you need to route the bottom to mount the miter bars. Just curious if you routed yours or mounted them to the flat surface? I know wait for the details coming.. :wink:


----------



## jppensplus (Nov 20, 2012)

Would you sell a comleted unit?


----------



## rherrell (Nov 21, 2012)

markgum said:


> sweet. I'm working on mine also. just picked up the track bars tonight,:wink:
> one of the plans I've been reviewing says you need to route the bottom to mount the miter bars. Just curious if you routed yours or mounted them to the flat surface? I know wait for the details coming.. :wink:


 
You don't need to rout the bottom, just mount them on the surface.

 Install one on the sled and then put the other one in the track on your saw with some double sided tape on top, you'll need to shim it up a tad so it's BARELY above the tablesaw surface. You can then put the sled on top and push down to secure the taped runner. Then turn it over and screw it down...at least that's how I do it.:biggrin:


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 21, 2012)

Yessir, that's exactly how I did mine.  I put a shim under each runner and turners tape on the top.  Lined up the fence to keep the base square the way I wanted it and then pressed the base onto the runners.  

I left the runners long initially and then trimmed them flush after they were squared up.  Then flip over and screw them in place.

So...yeah pretty much exactly what Rick said :biggrin:


----------



## fitzman163 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fantastic job guys would love to see the plans in the library. Been building one of these for 2 or 3 years now never got to it. Someone was selling all of there shop here a short while ago and had this for sale. I thought this is my chance to finally get one but he wanted a small fortune. So I guess I better hope you put the plans up. Thanks again.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 24, 2012)

Hope to see plans submitted to the library soon.


----------



## hanau (Nov 24, 2012)

I just got some t-track in this week and would like to build on also.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 24, 2012)

I bought all the "parts" needed to make one...about a year ago. Now may be the time. It looks like a great design; well worth copying!


----------



## mpex (Dec 5, 2012)

bump for design plans!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 6, 2012)

I know I'm slacking.  Been so busy lately with trying to get ready for Christmas and kids band/scout/swimming/etc... activities that I haven't had much time to spend at the computer making a drawing.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't get too hung up on needing a plan ... dimensions can vary depending on your saw anyways. The important information is pretty much visible in the photos. Use a couple of coins to shim the runner up ... I have substituted a couple of drops of CA glue for double stick tape ... just something to hold it while you flip it over to add screws. I have used commercial runners that have an adjustment for fit to the slot but they aren't neccessary ... a good hardwood or some plastic such as Trex decking or a cutting board will work as well. Apply your runners and cut a slot with the blade you will use, THEN attach the fence 90 degrees to the blade slot. at least that's how I do it.


----------

